
How Hollywood Got Hacked: Studio at Center of Netflix Leak Breaks Silence - jamessun
http://variety.com/2017/digital/features/netflix-orange-is-the-new-black-leak-dark-overlord-larson-studios-1202471400/
======
thomasthomas
I think the author means XP and not Win7?

~~~
ryanlol
Why? Windows 7 has vulnerabilities too.

~~~
thomasthomas
win7 is totally fine if you're up to date on patches.

